
Ebay history and architecture - acro
http://highscalability.com/ebay-history-and-architecture
======
cninja
I found the link at the bottom of that page to be much more interesting:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-eclipse-
ebay1/i...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/os-eclipse-
ebay1/index.html)

------
jwilliams
Not a whole lot of detail here - there is a much more detailed
history/expansion here:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.addsimplicity.com%2Fdownloads%2FeBaySDForum2006-11-29.pdf&ei=EU_SSdT8Mo7g6gPx-d2kBA&usg=AFQjCNF04TT6k3T8qXGaQpo_isPbvO_Fpg&sig2=DD01ElGxFm-
kGnxgEXN47Q) (PDF)

